

Sanderson takes Wheel of Time break - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/07/28/sanderson-takes-wheel-of-time-break/

======
whatusername
Look - I love WoT as much as anyone - but this would be better discussed at
<http://tor.com> or <http://dragonmount.com> \-- where you would find that
this isn't news at all (as mentioned in the article) - it was announced in
May.

